# Im losing the will to live[ongoing]



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2015)

There a debate on wether the card game Bridge is a "sport".

Please add your "losing the will to live"


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2015)

Weather forecasts
I know its not an exac Science and there's a bit of guesswork in there but I'm getting fed up with them saying it's going to belt it down when it doesn't and then saying it won't and we start sinking.
The weather apps are just pants.
today, the rain was supposed to stop at 11 -well it was when i looked at 7am.
I look at it now and the rain is now due to stop at 3 - but it's just stopped....

I just don't know why they, or I, bother......


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2015)

Variable speed limits on the M25. I would love to go 40 when I'm barely doing 5. Signs say 'incident ahead slow down'....never see it...waste time doing 40 for miles when not required.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 22, 2015)

Average speed cameras on the M60 this morning. They will confirm my average speed was around 6 mph.

:sbox:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 22, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Average speed cameras on the M60 this morning. They will confirm my average speed was around 6 mph.

:sbox:
		
Click to expand...


That's quite good!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2015)

Car manufacturers cheat the emissions tests to sell more cars.

Wow, next they will be lying about fuel consumption figures.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Pulling a back muscle two days before the start of 3 weeks of golf


----------



## ADB (Sep 22, 2015)

Being on hold to HMRC for over an hour :sbox:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Listening to Phils excuses before he's even got to tomorrow's venue


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

The solicitor dealing with Mum-in-law's estate. 5 months to sort probate AFTER swearing the oath - supposed to be 10 days, and 3 mths to sell the bungalow to a CASH buyer... the buyer has given us, and in effect him, till Friday to get the exchange of contracts done. There will be a death in the legal profession if this isn't sorted by close on Friday.


----------



## brendy (Sep 22, 2015)

Speed camera vans parked on a grass verge partially blocking a pathway along a dual carriageway. Wasnt speeding but they are purely making money, not teaching anyone anything other than hatred towards them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Listening to Phils excuses before he's even got to tomorrow's venue
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I can fly round tomorrow with painkillers I'll be on


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2015)

Frikkin' SKY internet.... supposed to be 6-9mb and I was getting 0.3mb 



So I've had fibre installed, supposed to be *MINIMUM* 27mb and I'm currently getting 7mb 

Got 30 days to send it back, can see me leaving all SKY services if I don't get what I'm paying for.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Frikkin' SKY internet.... supposed to be 6-9mb and I was getting 0.3mb 



So I've had fibre installed, supposed to be *MINIMUM* 27mb and I'm currently getting 7mb 

Got 30 days to send it back, can see me leaving all SKY services if I don't get what I'm paying for.
		
Click to expand...

it does take a while to settle (no idea why!), what were the speeds when the guy installed it? 

My sky fiber is a fairly consistent 30-35mb these days. was around 15-20 on install.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Frikkin' SKY internet.... supposed to be 6-9mb and I was getting 0.3mb 

So I've had fibre installed, supposed to be *MINIMUM* 27mb and I'm currently getting 7mb 

Got 30 days to send it back, can see me leaving all SKY services if I don't get what I'm paying for.
		
Click to expand...

I left them for the same reason. Went to Virgin for phone, BB and TV, all of which had been with SKY. The offered the earth for me to stay but couldn't guarantee an improvement in the BB speed.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 22, 2015)

people starting threads on the same topic but just with different subjects....


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			it does take a while to settle (no idea why!), what were the speeds when the guy installed it? 

My sky fiber is a fairly consistent 30-35mb these days. was around 15-20 on install.
		
Click to expand...

No guy, got the router thru the other day and today is my activation day so plugged the router in this morning..... I've been switched on as earlier I got 13mb which I'd never have had from the 'normal' service, so I can tell something has changed. Apparently midnight tonight is when it's supposed to officially be up and running so I'm going to have to keep an eye for a few days. The whole reason I am now paying for fibre is because their NORMAL package was so crap.... so they've basically forced me to upgrade (which I'm not particularly thrilled about).

Hobbit, have looked at Virgin packages and they look over priced... on a par with SKY... I would have swapped to them IF they were somewhat cheaper..... how much are you paying/month for what you are subscribed to?


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			people starting threads on the same topic but just with different subjects.... 

Click to expand...

People moaning about 'original threads' but not putting a link to them in their reply...... :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Hobbit, have looked at Virgin packages and they look over priced... on a par with SKY... I would have swapped to them IF they were somewhat cheaper..... how much are you paying/month for what you are subscribed to?
		
Click to expand...

Think we're paying Â£85 for everything, bells and whistles. Miss Sky Atlantic tho.'


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			People moaning about 'original threads' but not putting a link to them in their reply...... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

As you wish :rofl:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?79612-Random-irritations-of-the-day


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			No guy, got the router thru the other day and today is my activation day so plugged the router in this morning..... I've been switched on as earlier I got 13mb which I'd never have had from the 'normal' service, so I can tell something has changed. Apparently midnight tonight is when it's supposed to officially be up and running so I'm going to have to keep an eye for a few days. The whole reason I am now paying for fibre is because their NORMAL package was so crap.... so they've basically forced me to upgrade (which I'm not particularly thrilled about).

Hobbit, have looked at Virgin packages and they look over priced... on a par with SKY... I would have swapped to them IF they were somewhat cheaper..... how much are you paying/month for what you are subscribed to?
		
Click to expand...

U get an openreach modem as well as the wifi router i assume? when i went from BB to Fiber, i had an engineer come and change the phone sockets, tested up and down speeds etc etc...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			As you wish :rofl:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?79612-Random-irritations-of-the-day

Click to expand...

LOL  ..... oh, THAT thread!! I was trying to figure which one you were on about :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



			U get an openreach modem
		
Click to expand...

Whasssat?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Whasssat? 

Click to expand...

A modem! VDLS2 basically converts the phone line to high speed internet for your wifi router to send wifi shizzle out... Also you should have got a new master socket too (at least i did, things may have changed, but 7mb on Fibre, something is not right!!) 

Unless the very latest Sky Routers have this built in, i would be phoning sky to check..


EDIT: DOne some googling, your sky box, is it black or white??? If its black, ignore the above! i think its all built in. I would be checking a few things...

What is your download speed on a wired connection?
Is the modem plugged into the master socket, not an extension.
Is there possible wireless interference? (download this to check and adjust channels to get a clear signal http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5936-inssider.html Stick to 1, 6 or 11)

Lastly, have you tried turning it off and on again???!


----------



## Break90 (Sep 23, 2015)

Solicitors, or more to the point, the incompetent fwits supposedly dealing with my house sale and purchase. 

Paying them thousands of pounds to blame everyone else involved for the apparent lack of activity and (so far) 8 week delay in preparing to exchange contracts. 

Money for nothing I tell you.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Solicitors, or more to the point, the incompetent fwits supposedly dealing with my house sale and purchase. 

Paying them thousands of pounds to blame everyone else involved for the apparent lack of activity and (so far) 8 week delay in preparing to exchange contracts. 

Money for nothing I tell you.......
		
Click to expand...

Yep. We had no end of issues with the solicitors dealing with our move. Money for old rope


----------



## woody69 (Sep 23, 2015)

brendy said:



			Speed camera vans parked on a grass verge partially blocking a pathway along a dual carriageway. Wasnt speeding but they are purely making money, not teaching anyone anything other than hatred towards them.
		
Click to expand...

See, I don't understand this mentality. They only "make money" if people are speeding and people shouldn't be speeding. If you speed you take the risk that you are going to get caught and fined so what's the problem? You weren't speeding so why does it even bother you?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been trying to get some infrastructure support guys to do some fixes identified in a security test - since January...

They are low risk and low priority but I need them done so I can close the bleeding project down.  And yesterday on a checkpoint call I discover one of the lads who was scheduled to complete his stuff last week was off ill last week and now he is on two weeks paternity leave)

I'm losing the will...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Forum arguments, specially the ones which leave 20 pages of bilge to wade through.


----------



## G.U.R (Sep 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			it does take a while to settle (no idea why!), what were the speeds when the guy installed it? 

My sky fiber is a fairly consistent 30-35mb these days. was around 15-20 on install.
		
Click to expand...

Is Fibre on throughout Newbury? if so I may get on to Sky as I'm still on their standard broadband, and is it extra cost?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 23, 2015)

G.U.R said:



			Is Fibre on throughout Newbury? if so I may get on to Sky as I'm still on their standard broadband, and is it extra cost?
		
Click to expand...

Its not true fiber as in virgin to your door, its copper from my nearest connection point. I am currently sat in my office which is wifi via a Netgear extender, so not even connected directly to my wifi router and i just tested and got 18mbps down and 8.1 up. The BB part of my bill is 20 quid.


----------



## chellie (Sep 23, 2015)

G.U.R said:



			Is Fibre on throughout Newbury? if so I may get on to Sky as I'm still on their standard broadband, and is it extra cost?
		
Click to expand...

See what they'll offer you. Both us and daughter got it for no extra for a few months then half price I think.


----------



## G.U.R (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks both, i'll give them a call and see what they can do for a loyal customer.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 23, 2015)

G.U.R said:



			Thanks both, i'll give them a call and see what they can do for a loyal customer.
		
Click to expand...

probably something like offer you a load of stuff you dont want for more money!


----------



## G.U.R (Sep 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			probably something like offer you a load of stuff you dont want for more money!
		
Click to expand...

That's the one, could I add on the original subject indicators on BMW, why?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

You get naff all from them unless you say you're leaving, then hey presto they have a super secret deal only open to special customers like you!


----------



## vkurup (Sep 24, 2015)

Driving on M25 (or any M road).. and getting road signs 'Congestion after junction'... what does it mean.. does it mean there is congestion on the M25 after the exit or does it mean there is congestion on the slip road after the junction...   Either way, traffic is always an interesting sport..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Driving on M25 (or any M road).. and getting road signs 'Congestion after junction'... what does it mean.. does it mean there is congestion on the M25 after the exit or does it mean there is congestion on the slip road after the junction...   Either way, traffic is always an interesting sport..
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought it was self explanatory 

Congestion after the next junction on the road you are travelling on


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would have thought it was self explanatory 

Congestion after the next junction on the road you are travelling on
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2015)

Websites that randomly forget your username and password for no reason other than spite and then flatly refuse to accept the only username and password you've ever used.

Peasants.....


----------



## banacek303 (Sep 24, 2015)

Stepping in dog poo, you always see it when it's too late


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

ADB said:



			Being on hold to HMRC for over an hour :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently at 35mins as I type this


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm currently at 35mins as I type this 

Click to expand...

41minutes for me today. Felt like a miracle.

On topic -  hollow-tined greens


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			41minutes for me today. Felt like a miracle.

On topic -  hollow-tined greens
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting, 104 minutes so far....:sbox:


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still waiting, 104 minutes so far....:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Got through after 117 minutes, absolutely disgusting


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Got through after 117 minutes, absolutely disgusting 

Click to expand...

Put tax rates up and they would get extra budget for more call handlers!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Got through after 117 minutes, absolutely disgusting 

Click to expand...

Thats horrendous Fish. 
Could of done 9 holes


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 25, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Thats horrendous Fish. 
Could of done 4 holes
		
Click to expand...

FTFY.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 25, 2015)

Nipped into the local postmasters to pick up a newspaper. (without wanting to draw on stereotypes) Standing behind two large but young women who had a child in a stroller and were buying about 4-5 large bottles of blue WKD.  The child picked up a pack of Digestives which was on offer next to the till.  The man ran it thru the machine and the total came to just over a tenner or so...They ruffled thru their purses and said cant afford it, so they put the Digestives back!!!!!  Nice message for the young lad.  

Made my blood boil and was not sure if I wanted to give them the extra quid they needed or a lesson in parenting.

I think the Govt should do something about this...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Nipped into the local postmasters to pick up a newspaper. (without wanting to draw on stereotypes) Standing behind two large but young women who had a child in a stroller and were buying about 4-5 large bottles of blue WKD.  The child picked up a pack of Digestives which was on offer next to the till.  The man ran it thru the machine and the total came to just over a tenner or so...They ruffled thru their purses and said cant afford it, so they put the Digestives back!!!!!  Nice message for the young lad.  

Made my blood boil and was not sure if I wanted to give them the extra quid they needed or a lesson in parenting.

I think the Govt should do something about this...
		
Click to expand...

You want the governed to force parents into buying biscuits for kids instead of Booze ? 

How do you know they didn't already have lots of food for the child at home ?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You want the governed to force parents into buying biscuits for kids instead of Booze ? 

How do you know they didn't already have lots of food for the child at home ?
		
Click to expand...

Bravo for turning that one on its head Phil! Thats fine work, even for you!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Bravo for turning that one on its head Phil! Thats fine work, even for you!
		
Click to expand...

I just don't think it's right the amount of judgments being made towards people - especially on what people buy in a shop without knowing the full background story


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Bravo for turning that one on its head Phil! Thats fine work, even for you!
		
Click to expand...

It's a skill, a blessing and a curse&#128515;


----------



## vkurup (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You want the governed to force parents into buying biscuits for kids instead of Booze ? 

How do you know they didn't already have lots of food for the child at home ?
		
Click to expand...

Prima facie evidence suggested that they dropped the pack of biscuits as they were short of cash. 
But you could be right... they could (and hopefully) have a plenty of food at home - the size of young women did also point to that. 

"_the govt should do something about it_" seems to be the mantra these days as kids not behaving well seems to be because the school or society or laws are not in place, while the parents are doing a sterling job.. not..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Nipped into the local postmasters *to pick up a newspaper*. (without wanting to draw on stereotypes) Standing behind two large but young women who had a child in a stroller and were buying about 4-5 large bottles of blue WKD.  The child picked up a pack of Digestives which was on offer next to the till.  The man ran it thru the machine and the total came to just over a tenner or so...They ruffled thru their purses and said cant afford it, so they put the Digestives back!!!!!  Nice message for the young lad.  

Made my blood boil and was not sure if I wanted to give them the extra quid they needed or a lesson in parenting.

I think the Govt should do something about this...
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you were buying the Daily Mail?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Presumably you were buying the Daily Mail? 

Click to expand...

And??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And?? 

Click to expand...

Just sayin'........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Prima facie evidence suggested that they dropped the pack of biscuits as they were short of cash. 
But you could be right... they could (and hopefully) have a plenty of food at home - the size of young women did also point to that. 

"_the govt should do something about it_" seems to be the mantra these days as kids not behaving well seems to be because the school or society or laws are not in place, while the parents are doing a sterling job.. not..
		
Click to expand...

So judging them on their size as well as what they are buying 

And how is the kid misbehaving because he asked for a pack of biscuits ?!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 25, 2015)

Do gooders, moral highgrounders, the last page of this thread and people who clog this place up with argumentative crap on an hourly basis. 
Im out of here.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Do gooders, moral highgrounders, the last page of this thread and people who clog this place up with argumentative crap on an hourly basis. 
Im out of here.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, woz only teasing.... 


I'm getting a bit fed up with people on my ignore list arguing amongst themselves and turning threads into lists of posts I can't read!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sorry, woz only teasing.... 


I'm getting a bit fed up with people on my ignore list arguing amongst themselves and turning threads into lists of posts I can't read! 

Click to expand...

who said that?


----------



## vkurup (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So judging them on their size as well as what they are buying 

And how is the kid *misbehaving* because he asked for a pack of biscuits ?!
		
Click to expand...

I never said that the child misbehaved.. he wanted a pack of biscuit which he was denied because they did not have the money... 

... correction, they had the money, but made the choice of buying alcopop rather than biscuits.   I am sure once they get back to their house, they are having a party and were only short of the alcopop but have all the food in the world.  I do wish them well.   

I am not being 'too' judgemental or taking a moral high ground, but made an observation of what I saw... I am sure I am wrong and I hope I am.. 

they were out of Daily Mail and Hello, so decided to get the Times instead.. was having my senior moment..


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 25, 2015)

Continual overnight closures of the underpass doubling [sometimes trebling] my journey time home...

As it is now supposed to be a 24/7 world how about some daytime closures to spread the pain out a bit....


----------



## vkurup (Sep 25, 2015)

Companies announcing record profits and then not providing pay hikes to employees..  

.. good for short term investors, bad for the economy and society as a whole.. 

<I shall eagerly await LPhil's views on this>


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 25, 2015)

sitting at home with my leg in traction for the next eight weeks ,that is what i call losing the will.
god im bored.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't think of anything which gets me angry on a day to day basis - life's too short


----------



## drdel (Sep 25, 2015)

.... "I'm losing the will to live"... with members of on-line forums who take life too seriously and just insult other members. Usually the same members who are also guaranteed to take a post off subject.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

They were doing check on untaxed cars around Bracknell today. One gentleman got pulled and told his car was untaxed and not insured and was being seized and because he was foreign suddenly started playing the race card. Really annoys me when they use this in the hope others will back down


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 25, 2015)

Today I had to take the younger boy to the hospital for a 3-week check on his broken thumb. 

So, I leave home at 12:55 to pick him up from his school at the end of 4th period and bring him home for lunch. His school, according to the Googles, is 1.8 miles from our house. THIRTY-FIVE minutes later, I pick him up. I would like to have strong words with the idiot that thinks putting temporary 4-way traffic control onto a bottleneck junction is acceptable!

We're now short on time but we need some bits from home, so I spend 20 minutes going home via a 12 mile detour. Dash in, get bits, bolt food, out. We've now got just under an hour to get to the appointment, should be OK.

20 minutes later, we're a mile from home again but now finally driving without traffic, we get to Oxford, crawl for a while, but make it to the OP clinic at 2:43 for our 2:45 appt. Hurrah!

And then we sit and wait for TWO HOURS. TWO HOURS!!!! And guess how long the appointment takes? TWO MINUTES. Seriously, two minutes. Quick feel of the thumb, any pain? Nope, you're fine then, off you go, get back to your sport. So here's a question, the clinic started at 1:30 and our appt was 2:45. How the hell do you get 2 hours behind within 75 minutes? Did they not see any patients at all for the first hour? It's an out patients trauma clinic with variable demand, that much I get. And today was busy, that much I get. But they know in advance that today has 80 patients booked, surely? So why the hell would they give out appointment times that they have no intention of even trying to meet? The level of organizational incompetence that lets a child sit in a waiting room for 2 hours past a timed appointment time surely can be improved upon? 

By the time we get home, having crawled through 5pm Friday traffic and taken another 10 mile detour, I have lost five hours of my life for TWO BLOODY MINUTES of hospital time. Just kill me now, and try to make it painless?


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2015)

HGV drivers on dual carriageways who feel the need to overtake the lorry in front that is travelling at 59.98mph while they bomb past at 59.99mph massively holding up the outside lane. Boils my pee.


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2015)

Without doubt, my #1 wind up and happens all the time:

Sitting at a roundabout or junction with extremely busy traffic nose to tail coming from the right, looking for the smallest of gaps, when some prat decides they're going to turn left but they don't indicate......I could have easily gone, but assuming they were going straight on, can't.....cue another 5 minutes waiting for another gap..........scum of the earth!! :rant:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 26, 2015)

Bloody BMW drivers eh Rick


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Bloody BMW drivers eh Rick 

Click to expand...



However, I think Audi drivers are giving them a good run for their money and are looking to take up their mantle.


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2015)

Fridge Freezer has packed up in the night,  06.15 and eating fish finger sandwiches


----------



## cookelad (Sep 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			Fridge Freezer has packed up in the night,  06.15 and eating fish finger sandwiches 

Click to expand...

Just doing a route finder for Coventry, that sounds brilliant!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2015)

Being in work on a Saturday with nothing to do whilst the sun is shining and your swindle mates send you a pic of them on the first tee ?!?!! Bunch of @&&Â£&&Â£&&& :rant:


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Just doing a route finder for Coventry, that sounds brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Max (my dog) is having his best breakfast ever today


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 26, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Today I had to take the younger boy to the hospital for a 3-week check on his broken thumb. 

So, I leave home at 12:55 to pick him up from his school at the end of 4th period and bring him home for lunch. His school, according to the Googles, is 1.8 miles from our house. THIRTY-FIVE minutes later, I pick him up. I would like to have strong words with the idiot that thinks putting temporary 4-way traffic control onto a bottleneck junction is acceptable!

We're now short on time but we need some bits from home, so I spend 20 minutes going home via a 12 mile detour. Dash in, get bits, bolt food, out. We've now got just under an hour to get to the appointment, should be OK.

20 minutes later, we're a mile from home again but now finally driving without traffic, we get to Oxford, crawl for a while, but make it to the OP clinic at 2:43 for our 2:45 appt. Hurrah!

And then we sit and wait for TWO HOURS. TWO HOURS!!!! And guess how long the appointment takes? TWO MINUTES. Seriously, two minutes. Quick feel of the thumb, any pain? Nope, you're fine then, off you go, get back to your sport. So here's a question, the clinic started at 1:30 and our appt was 2:45. How the hell do you get 2 hours behind within 75 minutes? Did they not see any patients at all for the first hour? It's an out patients trauma clinic with variable demand, that much I get. And today was busy, that much I get. But they know in advance that today has 80 patients booked, surely? So why the hell would they give out appointment times that they have no intention of even trying to meet? The level of organizational incompetence that lets a child sit in a waiting room for 2 hours past a timed appointment time surely can be improved upon? 

By the time we get home, having crawled through 5pm Friday traffic and taken another 10 mile detour, I have lost five hours of my life for TWO BLOODY MINUTES of hospital time. Just kill me now, and try to make it painless?
		
Click to expand...

Good God.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2015)

rickg said:



			Without doubt, my #1 wind up and happens all the time:

Sitting at a roundabout or junction with extremely busy traffic nose to tail coming from the right, looking for the smallest of gaps, when some prat decides they're going to turn left but they don't indicate......I could have easily gone, but assuming they were going straight on, can't.....cue another 5 minutes waiting for another gap..........scum of the earth!! :rant:
		
Click to expand...

The problems dont end when you get on the roundabout  :angry:

[video=youtube_share;ezT5jnbKnkI]https://youtu.be/ezT5jnbKnkI[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2015)

Being forced to listen to Sam Smith & Ed Sheeran every 2minutes. 
Horrendous music.


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Being forced to listen to Sam Smith & Ed Sheeran every 2minutes. 
Horrendous music.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't like the James Bond song, or should I say I don't like his high pitch wailing!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			I really don't like the James Bond song, or should I say I don't like his high pitch wailing!
		
Click to expand...

It's on par with the rest of the tripe he's released.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			I really don't like the James Bond song, or should I say I don't like his high pitch wailing!
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			It's on par with the rest of the tripe he's released.
		
Click to expand...

Worst Bond song ever!

Can't say I'm surprised though, he's rank rotten!  How the hell they thought he could handle a Bond song is beyond me.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Worst Bond song ever!

Can't say I'm surprised though, he's rank rotten!  How the hell they thought he could handle a Bond song is beyond me. 

Click to expand...

Cos he's top of the pops not arf...
He is crap mind, bores the living turd out of me with his turgid droning.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

"Bringing a touch of vulnerability to Bond".....

FFS!.....vulnerability? This is James Bond we're talking about......he smokes, drinks, wins at baccarat, slays villains for fun, shags every burd he meets and batters every bloke (slaps every burd) that crosses him.  

Bond doesn't do vulnerability ya clown!!!!

:rant:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2015)

The constant battering on about slow play is starting to irritate me.

There are far bigger issues than stopping people marking there card on a green.

If the powers that be are so concerned then do something about it.:rant:


----------



## chellie (Sep 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			The constant battering on about slow play is starting to irritate me.

There are far bigger issues than stopping people marking there card on a green.

If the powers that be are so concerned then do something about it.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Irritates me as well.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2015)

Posters on these pages whose only contributions are either negative, derogatory or sarcastic.
Why do they bother...?


----------



## Craigg (Sep 27, 2015)

vkurup said:



			I never said that the child misbehaved.. he wanted a pack of biscuit which he was denied because they did not have the money... 

... correction, they had the money, but made the choice of buying alcopop rather than biscuits.   I am sure once they get back to their house, they are having a party and were only short of the alcopop but have all the food in the world.  I do wish them well.   

I am not being 'too' judgemental or taking a moral high ground, but made an observation of what I saw... I am sure I am wrong and I hope I am.. 

they were out of Daily Mail and Hello, so decided to get the Times instead.. was having my senior moment..
		
Click to expand...

You are not being too judgemental. They are a waste of space spending mine and your hard earned money kindly donated to them by the government, on beer and crap. You know it, I know it, and deep down inside all the Politically Correct Brigade know it too.  Give em food vouchers instead of cash if they really must exist on handouts. And while I'm at it, if you get pregnant whilst on benefits, tough luck Mrs. You're not having any more money! 
:sbox:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 27, 2015)

Craigg said:



			You are not being too judgemental. They are a waste of space spending mine and your hard earned money kindly donated to them by the government, on beer and crap. You know it, I know it, and deep down inside all the Politically Correct Brigade know it too.  Give em food vouchers instead of cash if they really must exist on handouts. And while I'm at it, if you get pregnant whilst on benefits, tough luck Mrs. You're not having any more money! 
:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

vkurup might not being judgemental but you are, from what he's posted you have decided they're on benefits and unemployed, he never said that.
They could be hardworking people spending Â£10.00 as a treat on themselves.
I do agree that some of these people should be sorted out but tarring them all with the same brush is wrong.
I know some people in full time employment who are utter scum does that mean me, you and everyone else with a job is scum?


----------



## Three (Sep 27, 2015)

The Internet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2015)

Ice Hockey; two and a half hours to complete a 60 minute game......


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ice Hockey; two and a half hours to complete a 60 minute game...... 

Click to expand...


Add American Football to that one BiM. I love watching the game, preferrably the highlights, but watching the Superbowl is a test of stamina and sanity!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Add American Football to that one BiM. I love watching the game, preferrably the highlights, but watching the Superbowl is a test of stamina and sanity!
		
Click to expand...

Gave up on live American Football a while ago mate, but had the opportunity to see the Toronto Maple Leafs last week and just couldn't believe how long it took. Baseball is fine, can cope with that, but the hockey was something else. Where they are both ridiculous is ripping the fans off inside the stadium; 8 quid for a beer!! :angry:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 27, 2015)

bobmac said:



			The problems dont end when you get on the roundabout  :angry:

[video=youtube_share;ezT5jnbKnkI]https://youtu.be/ezT5jnbKnkI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Pretty bad that!

The driver with the camera was obviously in a hurry!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ice Hockey; two and a half hours to complete a 60 minute game...... 

Click to expand...



That`s because EVERY time the whistle is blown the clock stops....so you get a full 20 minutes of action per period.:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Add American Football to that one BiM. I love watching the game, preferrably the highlights, but watching the Superbowl is a test of stamina and sanity!
		
Click to expand...

But that's what makes it such an event. I like to stay up with my dad (78) and we do numerous slices of cheese on toast and sweets


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Posters on these pages whose only contributions are either negative, derogatory or sarcastic.
Why do they bother...?
		
Click to expand...

Well said Ian :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Well said Ian :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That applies to 90% of my posts 

Posters who just post to boost their post counts. They add nothing. I wonder who would do that??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2015)

therod said:



			That applies to 90% of my posts 

Posters who just post to boost their post counts. They add nothing. I wonder who would do that??
		
Click to expand...

Can't think of anyone.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2015)

therod said:



			That applies to 90% of my posts 

Posters who just post to boost their post counts. They add nothing. I wonder who would do that??
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Can't think of anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Surely nobody would do such a thing?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2015)

therod said:



			That applies to 90% of my posts 

Posters who just post to boost their post counts. They add nothing. I wonder who would do that??
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Can't think of anyone.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Surely nobody would do such a thing?
		
Click to expand...

Nope....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't think of anyone.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Surely nobody would do such a thing?
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Nope.... 

Click to expand...

Rebel.....


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope.... 

Click to expand...

have you been custom fitted? I'd recommend getting a lesson from a pro....

(whoops, must have cut & paste on the wrong thread)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2015)

therod said:



			have you been custom fitted? I'd recommend getting a lesson from a pro....

(whoops, must have cut & paste on the wrong thread)
		
Click to expand...

Good vids - will send them to the pro to put on website


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good vids - will send them to the pro to put on website 

Click to expand...

stop it....you can't talk with your 23k posts. If you took out the contrary ones you'd have about 23!!!!:rofl:


----------



## vkurup (Sep 28, 2015)

People are ruining this thread with needless posts...


----------



## bernix (Sep 28, 2015)

so many similarities between Bridge and Golf. I would both consider a "game" rather than a "sport"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			That`s because EVERY time the whistle is blown the clock stops....so you get a full 20 minutes of action per period.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, it's because between each 20 minute period they take 18 minutes to re-polish the rink (and they set the clock for that too!  ), it's because at any excuse during play the clean up crew come out with the snow shovels and the dustbin on wheels to remove any ice shavings, it's because of any stupid reason they can think of not to play including stopping the clock any time the whistle blows, not just because of the one reason you've given.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, it's because between each 20 minute period they take 18 minutes to re-polish the rink (and they set the clock for that too!  ), it's because at any excuse during play the clean up crew come out with the snow shovels and the dustbin on wheels to remove any ice shavings, it's because of any stupid reason they can think of not to play including stopping the clock any time the whistle blows, not just because of the one reason you've given.
		
Click to expand...



So, you`re not a fan then?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			So, you`re not a fan then?

Click to expand...

I went to see the Ice Hockey in Vancouver. It was awesome. As a customer I thought you got treated better than all of the sports stadia I've been to in the UK. 

You could have a beer in your seat like a grown up and I don't recall any retarded obscene chanting


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2015)

"i" before "e" except after "c" - or even "p".

It's Spieth!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh and posts for post counts sake 

Don't get me started. I have thought about opening a thread just so those who feel the need to get a 100 in per day (or whatever floats their boat) can happily do so there and not clog every other thread up with some inane one liner...


----------



## Three (Sep 28, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			"i" before "e" except after "c" - or even "p".

It's Spieth!
		
Click to expand...


Keira Knightley 

Keith Moon


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			"i" before "e" except after "c"
		
Click to expand...

That mantra is no longer taught, as there are actually more instances of where the opposite is true! - sorry


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			That mantra is no longer taught, as there are actually more instances of where the opposite is true! - sorry 

Click to expand...

Well it's true as far as SpIEth is concerned!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 28, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh and posts for post counts sake 

Don't get me started. I have thought about opening a thread just so those who feel the need to get a 100 in per day (or whatever floats their boat) can happily do so there and not clog every other thread up with some inane one liner...
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Well it's true as far as SpIEth is concerned!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: ^^^^ +1 

:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 29, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't get me started. I have thought about opening a thread just so those who feel the need to get a 100 in per day (or whatever floats their boat) can happily do so there and not clog every other thread up with some inane one liner...
		
Click to expand...

Sweet!...........


----------



## sev112 (Sep 29, 2015)

Up at 545 this morning to go to Derby.
Get back to Reading at 1930, jump in taxi and then sit in a traffic queue for half an hour because of 4 way traffic lights set up on the mini roundabout near our road.  
NOBODY working! nothing to protect.  massive queues in all directions for what ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2015)

sev112 said:



			Up at 545 this morning to go to Derby.Get back to Reading at 1930, jump in taxi and then sit in a traffic queue for half an hour because of 4 way traffic lights set up on the mini roundabout near our road.  NOBODY working! nothing to protect.  massive queues in all directions for what ?
		
Click to expand...

People who know absolutely stuff all about road works pontificating on the need or otherwise for temporary traffic lights to be out........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			So, you`re not a fan then?

Click to expand...

Of the actual action, yes; of the time it takes to get an hour of action completed, no. :angry:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 30, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			That mantra is no longer taught, as there are actually more instances of where the opposite is true! - sorry 

Click to expand...

Interesting fact though is that words use a pareto distribution (see Zipfs law), I am guessing (not looked it up) higher ranked words follow the rule (as a majority) and lower ones don't.

Meaning you are correct but also we only a fraction of our words for the majority of our language, 20% of the words for 80% of our communication in fact! That might account for the presence of the rule, would it make it valid though?

(source- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCn8zs912OE)


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 30, 2015)

therod said:



			You could have a beer in your seat like a grown up and I don't recall any retarded obscene chanting
		
Click to expand...

Just like the rugby we went to on Sunday at Leeds


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2015)

The "_And, we're off...2015/2016_" thread. All about Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and Man Utd, covering the *same* topics every month, debated by a majority of armchair fans.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 30, 2015)

Piece said:



			The "_And, we're off...2015/2016_" thread. All about Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and Man Utd, covering the *same* topics every month, debated by a majority of armchair fans. 

Click to expand...

Liverpool fans banging on about net spend like its some sort of trophy...!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2015)

Same old posters trolling the same old names


----------

